# Altima Bluebird



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there anyway to put the bluebird AWD engine and transmission in a similar model altima?
I know people change out for the sr20det but could you also use the transmission and drive train(with minimal fabrication).


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I thought the bluebird was still front wheel drive?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Well the baseline Bluebird is still front wheel drive but the upper end models are AWD and include the sr20det motor. The upper end model being the sss attessa model. I am just wondering because in the case of a front clip off a Bluebird(sr20det), an AWD transmission is what the motor is mated to. I am wondering if this transmission could be used in the U.S. altima? If so then could you also locate a Bluebird AWD rear end and possible gass tank to complete the AWD system?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

the entire chassis is different. the hump in the middle is wider to accomodate the exhaust and driveshaft. unless you REALLY want AWD and have lots of $$$ to burn, just get a FWD transmission from a SE-R or G20 and mate that to the engine.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Figure out how much of the undercarage would actually have to be cut out first. They might not have to cut that much out, just have to relocate some of the stuff underneath.


----------

